# Barking and Biting



## GlennD (May 10, 2021)

Hello, I have a 14 week old male Vizsla puppy. He is quite a stubborn pup but we are working on that daily. One thing I can not seem to control is his excessive barking. At home I can control this quite well but when we are outside Im finding it very difficult. He barks when trying to engage with other dogs, or chasing them in the dog park. He also barks out of frustration when he can't get his own way while leashed. When he's barking on leash I have tried a few different things like, changing direction, short sharp tugs on the leash and obviously verbal commands. Today my partner tried to get his attention with food and he aggressively bit her, then when I tried to grab is collar to pull him off her he turned and bit me also. We now have numerous deep wounds on our hands. Any advice would be great on how to get him to snap out of this behaviour. I have had Vizslas in the past, but this chap is really challenging me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would say he's pretty normal on all fronts, but one. Barking at things he wants is not and usual for them. Shine use to terrify young dogs. She makes this hyena sound, when she's wound up and wants another dog to play with her. Puppies in PetSmart used to hide behind their owners, when they would hear her.
Your problem is him redirecting all that energy on to you. With him latching on to both of you. I would look more toward a few private lessons with him, and then try to move to some group classes. In the mean time, I would wear some good leather gloves on your walks. It's a lot easier to calmly control a situation, if your not in pain.


----------



## GlennD (May 10, 2021)

texasred said:


> I would say he's pretty normal on all fronts, but one. Barking at things he wants is not and usual for them. Shine use to terrify young dogs. She makes this hyena sound, when she's wound up and wants another dog to play with her. Puppies in PetSmart used to hide behind their owners, when they would hear her.
> Your problem is him redirecting all that energy on to you. With him latching on to both of you. I would look more toward a few private lessons with him, and then try to move to some group classes. In the mean time, I would wear some good leather gloves on your walks. It's a lot easier to calmly control a situation, if your not in pain.


Thanks for the reply. I’ll try and not get too defeated just yet! In your opinion what is the best way to react when he begins barking?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When Shine would do the loud barking that scared other dogs. She just didn't get to go greet them. The last thing I wanted was for her, was to run up to already scared dog.
I would just walk her hyena self, to a different part of the store.
My reason for mentioning a few private lessons with a trainer. Is they would have eyes on both of you. That way they can help you with a alternative behavior, and the correct timing. Then group classes would be to work on those behaviors with other dogs around, in a controlled setting.
While a lot of my dogs/puppy training is positive based. They all know what a spray water bottle is.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would point out that the pup is very young at 14. Tugging the leash and other forms of force corrections I feel would be counter-productive at this age and probably make things worse. Verbal cues with redirection and disengagement are to be considered at this age as your tools. I would then graduate to the water spray bottle to reinforce "No" or "ehe", etc ... whatever sound you make for "that is bad behavior!". Our Ellie had her terror moments especially on walks , when at some point she decided she did not want to be on the leash and harness any longer. Frustration levels get high. It took a lot of strength for me to ignore the behavior, step on the leash and let her thrash around until i calmed myself down and finally got her distracted enough to get home. I don't suggest the changing-direction or any other attempt to force control when they get into these tantrums, it never helped us. Instead try stepping on the leash with about a meter of slack, acting like a calm immovable rock, ignoring the behavior, and after some time try a distraction and get moving again like nothing happened.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I should have specified, I use the spray water bottle in the house. I've never taken one on walks.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Dan_A said:


> Instead try stepping on the leash with about a meter of slack, acting like a calm immovable rock, ignoring the behavior, and after some time try a distraction and get moving again like nothing happened.


this is the only thing that worked with me too. I would also ask him to sit, if he would obey you at that point. Apologize to whomever he was barking at, say he’s in training, and let them move on. 

Most adults are WAY stronger than a 14 week old puppy and more patient too… if we just master breathing techniques and be willing to let passersby see a potentially embarrassing display. embarrassment was my biggest enemy when my puppy was misbehaving on a walk. It made me really want to force him to stop whatever he’s doing! But it just made every walk a struggle instead.

just be patient and eventually you’ll outlast him. Positive techniques are also great. Reward for being calm and quiet. in my experience trying to FORCE him has never worked. And now at 65 (?) lbs and 1.5 years, my dog is MUCH stronger than me (a small framed woman). It’s a good thing he never got used to struggling physically to get his way because he WILL win now.


----------



## GlennD (May 10, 2021)

I really appreciate all the feedback and suggestions. I’m going to give them all a go and see what works best for us!


----------

